# Seen it all now



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:roll: what next, a self blowing handkerchief :?: :idea: :idea: :idea:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You may have seen it all but I cannot find it. Is it the cold weather effect?

Alan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Take your medication Kev. 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

buggerit


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Given time the £99 may become 99p then my interest will be ruined by all of the school kids who will already have built working models of the Taj Mahal complete with animated figures and copies of the latest trains hurtling down the long completed HS2

Alan


----------

